# Milos Sarcev Seminar [video]



## danzik17 (May 6, 2008)

Here's part one of the series.  I just started watching it when I ran across it last night and it looks/sounds pretty good.  Would recommend this to anyone just starting off, watch this and read the stickies.






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2008)

he is looking thin!


----------



## Doublebase (May 7, 2008)

Nice vid.  Milos used to be one of my favority bodybuilders.  Very symetrical.


----------

